# Antyville horror?!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 18, 2005)

Has anybody seen this film? The new one that is? Is it good? 

But more importantly, is it worth seeing? :idunno: 

artyon:


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll let you know tomorrow....

I'm going to see it regardless!
I'm a horror movie freak


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 18, 2005)

Think you mean the Amityville Horror, aye? 

It doesn't look bad.  Here's a decent review of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2005)

Is this a remake of the original?


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is this a remake of the original?


yes it is...............


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2005)

Shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is this a remake of the original?





			
				Bammx2 said:
			
		

> yes it is...............


 The original scared the bejesus out of me.. of course I was only around 15 at the time... but still... I don't think I will be seeing this one anytime soon.:uhohh::anic:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

Why remake this? Sheesh.


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 18, 2005)

I get tired of the "Based on a true story" bit...

http://www.amityvillemurders.net/  Good resource for what really happened.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Why remake this? Sheesh.


My thinking is because writers in hollywood have run out of ideas. There are a lot of movies that don't need remakes. Some do turn out really good but a lot are like... "the original was better". 
I don't mind "re-visionings" i.e. 2004's Dawn of the Dead where the zombies are faster and meaner which made it totally different. But remaking Amityville Horror? Question is... why? 
Might as well start remaking Star Wars: A New Hope and The Lord Of the Rings and Saving Private Ryan in about ten years huh? 
Some of the good remakes in my opinion were
Ocean's 11 (better than the original)
The Getaway - the Alec Baldwin/Kim Basinger's version is good but still not up to par with the McQueen/McGraw original.
The Mummy - This highly action packed version definitely wins over the sleepy/creepy Karloff version (but even THAT has it's own appeal). 
The Thing (1982) over The Thing: From Another World (1951). But just barely. I liked the Hawks version quite a bit, but Carpenters remake is a bit more gritty and I love its ending, which makes perfect sense. Russell's character definitely pushed him away from the squeeky clean Disney image. 

So will this Amityville newer version be any good... who knows? 

Another one of my hollywood pet-peeves is sequels. Some movies have managed to do fine with their original endings and no sequels are necessary. Most of them are just money generators because some director found the formula works. Sometimes they do but often times the re-hashing gets old. 
Sigh... there is some originality still out there fortunately.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> My thinking is because writers in hollywood have run out of ideas. There are a lot of movies that don't need remakes. Some do turn out really good but a lot are like... "the original was better".
> Another one of my hollywood pet-peeves is sequels. Some movies have managed to do fine with their original endings and no sequels are necessary. Most of them are just money generators because some director found the formula works. Sometimes they do but often times the re-hashing gets old.
> Sigh... there is some originality still out there fortunately.


Yeah, I definitely agree with MACaver.  However, I think there are a few good screenwriters out there "going against the grain," such as the Coen brothers & Charlie Kaufman.   How I wish we had more of them.....%think%Unfortunately, most American films are  "money generators" (like 'The Amityville Horror') but luckily for us there are a few good independent directors (or semi-independent, meaning that they've earned enough clout to call the most of shots on their films) like Mike Nichols, Ang Lee, & the Coens as well as more actors creating their own production companies in order to make the films that Hollywood won't make.   Hopefully this trend will continue & the "little guys/gals" will someday give the big studios a run for their money.  

Well, at least I  can dream....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

So, who's seen it?


----------



## Pezzle (May 2, 2005)

I enjoyed it. My friends and I went to go see Sin City but the movie theater hadn't updated their website, so we just decided to see this film instead. Then again, I'm pretty versatile, so I can find enjoyment in many things. 

Maybe it's because i've never seen the original..


----------

